# giving users crontab access.

## wizy

I know to change the crontab binary to world readable/executable. What else do I need to modify to allow my normal users to use crontab?

----------

## delta407

Hmmm... I didn't have to change any permissions or edit any config files. What cron daemon are you running?

----------

## rphillips

try adding your users to the cron group.

----------

